# 7-30 waters



## big cheez (Dec 19, 2011)

thinking about buying one, can you buy that in factory ammo, or do you have to load it yourself ? thanks............


----------



## Ellis Prairie (Dec 19, 2011)

While 7-30 Waters are factory loaded,  don't expect to find them on the shelves of every shop you walk into.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think there is only one factory load loaded by federal. If your using it in a single shot you can load better than factory.


----------



## Win1917 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree you can load better but the Federal 7-30 loads are pretty darned good. I think everything I've ever heard about it from accuracy to game performance has been positive.

As far as I understand it's only made once a year before hunting season so when it comes out it's good to stock up. There's a shop up the street from me that stocks a few boxes every year.


----------



## Gordief (Dec 21, 2011)

30-30 may be a better choice.


----------



## big cheez (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks for the in put men, dont have time or the know how to reload, so i may go with the 30-30 or the 7mm08............................


----------



## Richard P (Dec 21, 2011)

If you are going 7-08 you are into the Encore platform in handguns and you can dress it up as a rifle.


----------



## hsuggs (Dec 21, 2011)

35 rem. I like it more then the 30-30


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a 7x30 in a 14" Contender with a red dot.  It is a great deer hunting handgun.  Federal factory 120 grain softpoint loads shoot very good in my gun.  I have taken some nice bucks out to about 130 yards.  Plenty of power, 2700 advertised fps velocity, recoil is manageable, factory loads available, alot of fun to shoot and hunt with.

Dave


----------



## AMBUSHER (Dec 31, 2011)

*7-30*

I had one for a couple of seasons and killed 7 deer with it. Mine was Super 14 w/ Bushnell 2x6-32 FireFly on it. I loaded it with 120 Sierra ProHunters using a Lee BreechLock hand press. It would shoot under an inch and was PLENTY for deer out to 150yds or so. Wish I hadn't sold it.


----------



## Eddy M. (May 13, 2012)

Federal 7X30 loads are very good -- just need to buy a bunch when Federal does their yearly run  watch  -  www.midwayusa.com  -   they usually carry them but not right now


----------



## deast1988 (May 13, 2012)

I got it from sportsmans guide with my discount card best price I was able to find.


----------



## icfmike (May 27, 2012)

7X30 is a killing round.  Love mine, they don't go far


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 3, 2012)

There is some good information and explanation for the 7x30 at this link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7-30_Waters

Dave


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jan 1, 2013)

7-30 was always one of my favorite handgun hunting rounds. With 120 or 140 grain spire points in a contender this round is simply on of the best in my opinion. I also have a 30-30 and 30-30 AI and I prefer the 7-30 by far over both in the contender.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 4, 2013)

AMBUSHER said:


> I had one for a couple of seasons and killed 7 deer with it. Mine was Super 14 w/ Bushnell 2x6-32 FireFly on it. I loaded it with 120 Sierra ProHunters using a Lee BreechLock hand press. It would shoot under an inch and was PLENTY for deer out to 150yds or so. Wish I hadn't sold it.



Did you have trouble steadying the pistol?  Did you use a prop or what?  I have taken mine hunting with  me several times and shot a doe at about 50 yds.  Thought I missed, but hit her twice then shot with the rifle cause I was unsure.  Both pistol shots were gut shots, complete pass thru.  I can't steady the thing worth a dang off hand or even with a crude prop on my stand.  At the range is a different story, I can shoot sub-moa off sand bags. I use the 120 PHs also.  My pistol loves them.  I guess I need to get a 22 bbl for it and practice shooting offhand to get better at it.


----------



## chefrific (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck finding 7-30 brass if you reload.  I've been waiting for 2 years from Midway.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 4, 2013)

chefrific said:


> Good luck finding 7-30 brass if you reload.  I've been waiting for 2 years from Midway.



http://www.eabco.com/store/reloading-supplies/7-30-waters-brass-for-reloading-100/


----------



## AMBUSHER (Jan 4, 2013)

*No offhand!*



rosewood said:


> Did you have trouble steadying the pistol?  Did you use a prop or what?  I have taken mine hunting with  me several times and shot a doe at about 50 yds.  Thought I missed, but hit her twice then shot with the rifle cause I was unsure.  Both pistol shots were gut shots, complete pass thru.  I can't steady the thing worth a dang off hand or even with a crude prop on my stand.  At the range is a different story, I can shoot sub-moa off sand bags. I use the 120 PHs also.  My pistol loves them.  I guess I need to get a 22 bbl for it and practice shooting offhand to get better at it.



All the shots on deer except 2 were from a stand with a rail and sandbag. The other 2 were from the ground using a homemade rest from a camera tri-pod. I would not shoot without a rest of some kind. Primos Bi-Pod Trigger stick works very well with some practice.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 4, 2013)

Hmm, camera tri-pod with a rest sounds like a good idea.  I might have to mount something like that to my stand.   Good thinking.

You don't need 7-30 brass.  You just resize 30/30 with the 7-30 full length sizer die, load and shoot, it is then fireformed.  That is all I do.  I then got a Lee 7mm-08 neck sizing die and use it to neck size the brass after that so it fits my chamber perfectly.  Been doing it this way for over a year now and probably 200 rounds down range.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 4, 2013)

rosewood, that is what I do as well, however I use a Hornady 7mm neck sizer die instead of the 7-08 die.

As for shooting offhand, I do it regularly but I also practice it quite often.  Come to Lincolnton on the last Saturday of every month (Mar-Sept) and shoot big bore silhouettes with us.  Do that a few times and your proficiency with your handgun will go up quite a bit.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought the Hornady neck sizer first, but it requires lube as it slides over the brass instead of crimping down on it and I like the mandrel style of the Lee much better.  Since the case length of the 7-08 is only 0.005" shorter than the 7-30, I figured that wouldn't make a hill of beans difference and it works great.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Midway USA has Federal 7x30 ammo in stock now.  Just ordered and received some.

Dave


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 9, 2013)

Davexx1 said:


> Midway USA has Federal 7x30 ammo in stock now.  Just ordered and received some.
> 
> Dave



20 loaded federal rounds @$28 or brass @$37 I've had great accuracy out of the federal loads  at that price the loaded rounds are the way to go and you still get good brass to reload


----------



## rosewood (Jan 10, 2013)

Eddy M. said:


> 20 loaded federal rounds @$28 or brass @$37 I've had great accuracy out of the federal loads  at that price the loaded rounds are the way to go and you still get good brass to reload



Yeah, I noticed that, the loaded ammo is cheaper than the new brass.  I would buy the loaded stuff and reload.   No brainer in my opinion.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have about six or eight boxes of empties but never got around to picking up the dies and supplies for the 7x30.  The Federal factory stuff has always shot pretty good.  I have all of the equipment, reload for my 243, and probably should buy the supplies for the 7x30 before Obumma outlaws that too.

Dave


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 10, 2013)

The fun thing about reloading the 7-30 if you are shooting it out of a single shot is being able to use Ballistic Tips.

If you think the Federal softpoints put some deer down, wait until you see what a 120 grain Nosler BT will do.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 10, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> The fun thing about reloading the 7-30 if you are shooting it out of a single shot is being able to use Ballistic Tips.
> 
> If you think the Federal softpoints put some deer down, wait until you see what a 120 grain Nosler BT will do.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have read many reports over the years that the Nosler 120 BT groups well and are very effective on deer sized game.

That would probably be my first bullet to try if/when I gear up for the 7x30.

Dave


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would go with the contender


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 18, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what different guns are available new nowadays in 7x30?


----------

